# deskutils/gucharmap build failure



## Alain De Vos (Aug 29, 2021)

The error log is

```
[00:00:59] INFO: Reading ./gucharmap-marshal.list...
[00:00:59] XMLLINT=xmllint /usr/local/bin/glib-compile-resources --target=gucharmap-resources.c \
[00:00:59]                 --sourcedir=. --generate --c-name gucharmap gucharmap.gresource.xml
[00:00:59] XMLLINT=xmllint /usr/local/bin/glib-compile-resources --target=gucharmap-resources.h \
[00:00:59]                 --sourcedir=. --generate --c-name gucharmap gucharmap.gresource.xml
[00:00:59] /usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums --template gucharmap-type-builtins.c.template gucharmap-block-chapters-model.h gucharmap-block-codepoint-list.h gucharmap-chapters-model.h gucharmap-chapters-view.h gucharmap-charmap.h gucharmap-chartable.h gucharmap-codepoint-list.h gucharmap.h gucharmap-script-chapters-model.h gucharmap-script-codepoint-list.h gucharmap-unicode-info.h > xgen-gtbc \
[00:00:59] && (cmp -s xgen-gtbc gucharmap-type-builtins.c || cp xgen-gtbc gucharmap-type-builtins.c ) \
[00:00:59] && rm -f xgen-gtbc
[00:00:59] /usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums --template gucharmap-type-builtins.h.template gucharmap-block-chapters-model.h gucharmap-block-codepoint-list.h gucharmap-chapters-model.h gucharmap-chapters-view.h gucharmap-charmap.h gucharmap-chartable.h gucharmap-codepoint-list.h gucharmap.h gucharmap-script-chapters-model.h gucharmap-script-codepoint-list.h gucharmap-unicode-info.h > xgen-gtbh \
[00:00:59] && (cmp -s xgen-gtbh gucharmap-type-builtins.h || cp xgen-gtbh gucharmap-type-builtins.h ) \
[00:00:59] && rm -f xgen-gtbh \
[00:00:59] && echo timestamp > stamp-gucharmap-type-builtins.h
[00:00:59] PROG_UNZIP=/usr/bin/unzip ./gen-guch-unicode-tables.pl 11.0.0 /usr/local/share/unicode/ucd && \
[00:00:59] echo timestamp > stamp-unicode-data
[00:00:59] Did not find /usr/local/share/unicode/ucd/Unihan.zip at ./gen-guch-unicode-tables.pl line 65.
[00:00:59] gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:1550: stamp-unicode-data] Error 255
[00:00:59] gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-061cf7c0ba4ce62d2ce5743313a71cb272a5f82e/gucharmap'
[00:00:59] gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:618: all-recursive] Error 1
[00:00:59] gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-061cf7c0ba4ce62d2ce5743313a71cb272a5f82e'
[00:00:59] gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:500: all] Error 2
[00:00:59] gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap/work/gucharmap-061cf7c0ba4ce62d2ce5743313a71cb272a5f82e'
[00:00:59] *** Error code 1
[00:00:59] 
[00:00:59] Stop.
[00:00:59] make: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/gucharmap
[00:01:02] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:01:02] ===>  Cleaning for gucharmap-11.0.1_1
[00:01:02] build of deskutils/gucharmap | gucharmap-11.0.1_1 ended at Sun Aug 29 19:01:55 UTC 2021
[00:01:02] build time: 00:01:03
[00:01:02] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## memreflect (Aug 29, 2021)

PR 244649


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 29, 2021)

Currently recompiling with HAN option. This seeems to work.


----------

